# Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested?



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

How many of you would be interested in a dual piston upgrade for all your TT upgrades? This would be a bolt on kit using OEM parts. Were *estimating* that this kit would retail between $500-$600. Please vote!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I'd be interested.
However, I'd first need to know how the 13" 2-piece 4piston kit is priced








PS: A 13" 2-piece 2piston kit under $1K would be nice also.










[Modified by DasRaven, 6:31 AM 2-7-2003]


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

The price of the TT kit would be $500-600, or just the 2-piston caliper? Because if the calipers are that much, I'd just do the 4-piston monoblocks and be done with it. If you can get exisiting TT upgrade owners into the 2-piston calipers for under $300 it might be something I'd consider. Over that, I'll just call you for the new Porsche components that you're wrapping up that work without a spacer.
BTW - 13" rotor is less interesting to me. I track enough that replacement rotor cost is something to take into account, and the much cheaper 12.3"s suffice - so definitly don't abandon the 12.3" kits.
Tom, on a side note, can you guys put together a 10" vented rear rotor/caliper upgrade similar to PerfCafe sells for under $500, but with ECS's usual array of rotor finish options? Again, it's a rotor replacement issue and I'd rather buy from you guys where I know I can get another rotor at any time.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (DasRaven)*

quote:[HR][/HR]PS: A 13" 2-piece 2piston kit under $1K would be nice also.








[Modified by DasRaven, 6:31 AM 2-7-2003][HR][/HR]​That is actually very possible!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I asked this question in another thread that didn't get responded to


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (VReihenmotor6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I asked this question in another thread that didn't get responded to







[HR][/HR]​Link to the thread please


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=697126


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (VReihenmotor6)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=697126 [HR][/HR]​Some questions for you 1st before we can answer you properly


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I was hoping that someone would put together a front AND rear 12.3" kit using the StopTech ST20 calipers or similar from WilWood. It would be a fabulous upgrade for street use at a reasonable expense. I don't need brakes capable of stopping aircraft, but do want more than "just" larger rotors and different pads. As of now, I haven't seen any in-between kits. 

[Modified by rabstg, 3:31 PM 2-7-2003]


[Modified by rabstg, 3:36 PM 2-7-2003]


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (rabstg)*

Okay, if I did get this 2 piston, 13" rotor combo up front, what would be optimal to run in the back? This is for a MK3 GTI VR6.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (vertigobora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Okay, if I did get this 2 piston, 13" rotor combo up front, what would be optimal to run in the back? This is for a MK3 GTI VR6.[HR][/HR]​We are working on two kits for the rear of MK3 VR6's. Solid rotor 12" under stock calipers & 12" vented under larger stock calipers. Either one would work well, obviously the vented design will be more effecient but it will also be more costly


----------



## 6th gear (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (rudyr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW - 13" rotor is less interesting to me. I track enough that replacement rotor cost is something to take into account, and the much cheaper 12.3"s suffice - so definitly don't abandon the 12.3" kits.[HR][/HR]​i feel the same way


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (6th gear)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW - 13" rotor is less interesting to me. I track enough that replacement rotor cost is something to take into account, and the much cheaper 12.3"s suffice - so definitly don't abandon the 12.3" kits.
i feel the same way[HR][/HR]​Me too. I'm still waitig waiting to hear about those 12.3" 2 piece rotors.


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Crash6)*

yeah I'd like a kit that will fit under my 16 inch BBS wheels, more braking would be nice especially with better calipers, but I don't want to have to ditch perfectly good wheels to acomplish it. And I'd like some lighter rotors then those TT's are, so a nice two piece 12.3 would be perfect.


----------



## BK Industries (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

yeah Tom, 2 piston option would be welcomed







I personally feel our cars (MKIVs) don't "need" a 4 piston setup (I mean Porsches have 4 piston







), nor huge 14" rotors. . .TT upgrade at all 4 corners with lightweight, durable hardware (vented discs/2 piston calipers)-Now we're talking!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (BoneKrusher)*

You know where I stand on this


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW - 13" rotor is less interesting to me. I track enough that replacement rotor cost is something to take into account, and the much cheaper 12.3"s suffice - so definitly don't abandon the 12.3" kits.
i feel the same way
Me too. I'm still waitig waiting to hear about those 12.3" 2 piece rotors.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I would be interested, as long as it still keeps the TT 12.3" rotors so I can keep using a stock 16"wheel for winter service.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (pumpkin02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would be interested, as long as it still keeps the TT 12.3" rotors so I can keep using a stock 16"wheel for winter service.[HR][/HR]​I second this


----------



## soupaflie (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (BoneKrusher)*

What I want in a brake upgrade:
A. Lightweight, ie aluminum hat rotors and wilwood calipers.
B. Fits under 16" wheels 15's would be better but oh well
C. multiple piston
D. Effective, not just for looks
E. Reasonably priced.
Damn near impossible but thats what I would like to see.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (vrsixxx)*

Hi vrsixxx-
Have you seen these?
http://www.stoptech.com/docs/FinalST20.pdf


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...still waiting waiting to hear about those 12.3" 2 piece rotors.[HR][/HR]​See...there are more than just a couple B5 owners looking for 12.3" 2-piece rotors. 5x100 and 5x112 aluminum hats ought to be easy enough to come by.
Oh yeah, no poll option for...
"Yes, but only if offered in a kit with 2-piece rotors"
But that is my vote. Not everyone is (or needs to be) running 17s.


----------



## soupaflie (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (rabstg)*

Thats exactly what I was looking for. Now if only the price was realistic.







Chaching $378.00 a piece!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (vrsixxx)*

2-piece floating rotors in OEM 312mm sizes for the G/J 4 owners & A4/Passat owners are in the works, expect release in 1-2 months.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Quite interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to yous guys...








What weight are we looking at? I know you can't state cost yet, but perhaps a range of prices? Thanks!


----------



## gallanalero (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (speedgator)*

I would like the rotor to be a brembo, slotted not drilled please








I would jump on that like a rabbit










[Modified by gallanalero, 2:26 AM 2-21-2003]


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (gallanalero)*

If this is a TT compatable caliper, that will fit 12.3" rotors under a 16" wheel, then is there reason to believe that this caliper would also fit 11.3" rotors under a 15" wheel, since the caliper mounting points are identical?


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Surf Green)*

Nevermind.
Just curious as to what OEM application these are from.


[Modified by Crash6, 9:22 PM 2-26-2003]


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Crash6)*

Exact details of a proposed kit has not been determined. A few possibilities currently exist & we were just wondering if there was interest in something like this.


----------



## dailyGTI (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I have the 12.3 TT kit already and love them.
I would be interested in upgrading my calipers though.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (dailyGTI)*

If I'm right, this is the Dual piston, floating caliper from the Audi V8.
P/N 447615123 and 4. ($450/ea from Impex!)
They would be an upgrade over the single piston floating unit, but not as good as a 4 piston monoblock caliper. $500-600 is a good price though.


[Modified by Surf Green, 4:56 PM 3-6-2003]


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Surf Green)*

Gimme a 12.3", 2-piece, slotted, lightweight and vented rotor that I could run with stock calipers then upgrade to a better lightweight caliper down the road. The TT setup is just too heavy.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (speedgator)*

im down with a 2pot caliper for tt upgrade


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (rabstg)*

If these would work with the 13.1" front upgrade, then I would be all over it.


----------



## BUBB RUBB (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Power5)*

Same as him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If these would work with the 13.1" front upgrade, then I would be all over it.[HR][/HR]​Yup, me too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Power5)*

Well, I can't wait any more for some info. I will be buying the Wildwood 13" setup for $1200 which includes SS braided lines, pads, and Motul.
Total 13" kit weighs 33lbs compared to 61lbs stock for the TT. Not too shabby. 
So, unless ECS can answer some questions before the coming monday April 7th, Im going with them. I will be happy to buy the ECS if they can make a dual piston 13" w/ lines and pads, for under $1200.


----------



## Jay from B (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Power5)*

Does this setup that you mentioned fits under 16" wheels?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Jay from B)*

No.
13" brakes will never fit under 16" wheels. As a basic rule of thumb, your brakes can't get much bigger than 4" smaller than your wheels.
11.3's are the biggest you'll fit under 15's, and 12.3's are the biggest you'll fit under 16's.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Surf Green)*

I just read that the WE BBS wheels have clearance issues. Will this kit be made in such a fashion where it would fit under the WE 16" BBS wheels?


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (evilpat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If these would work with the 13.1" front upgrade, then I would be all over it.
Yup, me too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Sign me up for a pair as well.


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

How about a light weight floating rotor 12.3 setup, with a light weight caliper that could fit under oem 16inch wheels?


----------



## GTIVR6RACER4EVER (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: Dual Piston Upgrade for all TT conversions? Interested? (Tybolltt)*

They are working on it. I think thier 12.3 two peice should be out by the end of the year, and they have an 11.3 in development as well, that should be interesting. Girling and Stoptech offer some higher performance "small"calipers that can be squeezewd under 16's I believe... or I hope


----------

